# I need help with my dogs diet



## Issy (Jan 31, 2020)

I have 2 cocker spaniels, male (6years,15kg) and female (2years,12kg), they are not spayed or neutered. I love them so much and I want what's best for them, that's why I require help with their diet. The whole thing started 2 months ago when me and my husband had some financial issues and decided to feed our dogs kibble(worst decision ever, will never happen no matter what)...they were normally eating homemade cooked food. We changed back to homemade 1 week ago, and the boy is having some issues, he has watery stool once a day. I have to mention that he always had sensitive stomach since he was a pup, we took him when he was 1 month old, he had big skin mushrooms on his back paws, because of the environment he was kept in, so he had to go through severe antibiotics treatment, the doctor said he will have a sensitive stomach because of this. The girl (his daughter) is perfectly fine with the food and in general. I need help with their diet, what exactly to feed them and how much of each ingredient. They have now chicken meat(1kg), liver(250g) and gizzards(250g), spinach(cooked, 1cup), 2carrots(raw), white rice(1 1/2 cups) omega 3+6 oil(1teaspoon/day) and multivitamins and minerals tablets crushed to powder(2 for her and 3 for him, on package says 5 tablets/day for a 15kg dog but I thought they don't need that much since they take some from the actual food) they are receiving /day 450g(him) and 350g(her) of food. I feel that I do everything or something wrong, that's because I don't know exactly the amount of ingredients, the diet is unbalanced. I have to mention that I did and I am transitioning them from kibble to homemade by giving them 50-50%of both types. He doesn't show signs that he is unwell, but I still think that I need to sort things out. I haven't slept all night trying to find a solution and I found this website, which seems very helpful and accurate, please help me figure this out! (Also sorry for English grammatical mistakes)


----------



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

The perfectly rawsome site has everything you need. This is step one, and you go up through the steps until you're fully transitioned. Poor nutrition takes quite a while to show up, it's best to get it right from the start. They also have a Facebook page where you can ask any questions you may have. I dont think anyone comes on
here anymore.
https://perfectlyrawsome.com/raw-feeding-knowledgebase/transition-dogs-to-raw-step-one/


----------



## Kafka's Organic (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi Issy, 
Check our DIY Homemade Dog Food Kit out, it has all the recipes & supplements to make your own balanced dog food. The recipes were formulated with a Veterinary Nutritionist so they're balanced and complete for full-time feeding. Good luck!


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Issy said:


> I have 2 cocker spaniels, male (6years,15kg) and female (2years,12kg), they are not spayed or neutered. I love them so much and I want what's best for them, that's why I require help with their diet. The whole thing started 2 months ago when me and my husband had some financial issues and decided to feed our dogs kibble(worst decision ever, will never happen no matter what)...they were normally eating homemade cooked food. We changed back to homemade 1 week ago, and the boy is having some issues, he has watery stool once a day. I have to mention that he always had sensitive stomach since he was a pup, we took him when he was 1 month old, he had big skin mushrooms on his back paws, because of the environment he was kept in, so he had to go through severe antibiotics treatment, the doctor said he will have a sensitive stomach because of this. The girl (his daughter) is perfectly fine with the food and in general. I need help with their diet, what exactly to feed them and how much of each ingredient. They have now chicken meat(1kg), liver(250g) and gizzards(250g), spinach(cooked, 1cup), 2carrots(raw), white rice(1 1/2 cups) omega 3+6 oil(1teaspoon/day) and multivitamins and minerals tablets crushed to powder(2 for her and 3 for him, on package says 5 tablets/day for a 15kg dog but I thought they don't need that much since they take some from the actual food) they are receiving /day 450g(him) and 350g(her) of food. I feel that I do everything or something wrong, that's because I don't know exactly the amount of ingredients, the diet is unbalanced. I have to mention that I did and I am transitioning them from kibble to homemade by giving them 50-50%of both types. He doesn't show signs that he is unwell, but I still think that I need to sort things out. I haven't slept all night trying to find a solution and I found this website, which seems very helpful and accurate, please help me figure this out! (Also sorry for English grammatical mistakes)


It would be better for you to consult with your vet about it.


----------



## shailv (Jul 31, 2020)

Don't take any decision on your dog's diet schedule. Have a through study over the same. Below are some topics that may help.
Inside your dog diet
Dog Nutrition Schedule & Tips


----------



## Jamie_behnke (Aug 3, 2020)

Natures recepie is hands down my favorite dry food. My dog loves it more than anything and its ingredients are natural.Nature's Recipe Adult Grain Free Chicken, Sweet Potato & Pumpkin Recipe Dog Food 5.4kg: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies


----------

